# Software to analyze your sailing performance



## LogiSail (Mar 22, 2009)

EDIT -- Commercial Post]


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, if you'd like to take an advertisement with SailNet, please contact a moderator or the site Administrator. Otherwise, no advertising in the forums, please.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I don't need a computer program to tell me my sails are out of trim. I got a knot meter that does that!


----------

